# No CameraProfiles folder



## kamkam (Feb 1, 2014)

Hello,

I'm new to lightroom and just finding my way about. But I have one question that google hasn't been able to help me with. I have some camera profiles with instructions to put them in the CameraRaw>CameraProfiles folder. I found the CameraRaw folder within the AppData area but there isn't a CameraProfile folder. LensProfiles is there but not camera. 

Do I create a folder here and put the files in my self-made folder. Or is there a way of making Lightroom create this folder that I've missed?


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 1, 2014)

What camera?

I believe Lightroom has camera profiles and they're upgraded as the program versions grow.


----------



## kamkam (Feb 1, 2014)

I just don't seem to have ANY camera profiles... and the folder they should be in is missing.

In actual Lightroom under the camera calibration section in the develop window there is nothing. No info, no profiles. 

I'm using a Sony a230 if that helps.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Feb 1, 2014)

Lightroom probably has only one profile that is specific to your camera if you are working with a raw files. It is called "Adobe standard".
If you are going to add user created they have to go in the following location.
http://members.lightroomqueen.com/K...View/1373/205/lightroom-5-default-locations#7


----------



## Jack Henry (Feb 1, 2014)

Doesn't Adobe Standard cover all recent cameras? I thought that was what gets updated when a new Adobe Camera Raw comes out.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Feb 1, 2014)

Adobe Standard is the default profile that Adobe build for all cameras that it supports. There is a different version of this profile for each of those cameras, i.e. there isn't just one Adobe Standard profile, there are hundreds but each tailored for one particular camera model.


----------

